# Supplement after steroid use ?



## amarone91 (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone know what supplement to take after using steroid to protect the health ?
A bodybuilder told me this supplemet call Provodine forgotten how its spell...


----------



## kevinhy (Feb 13, 2012)

amarone91 said:


> Anyone know what supplement to take after using steroid to protect the health ?
> A bodybuilder told me this supplemet call Provodine forgotten how its spell...



Povidone? I'm not sure why hed recommend that to you for PCT.

Are you looking for something to return test to natty levels or are you looking for like liver/cholesterol aides?


----------



## amarone91 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm looking for supplement tat will protect the health from the side effect of steroids ?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 13, 2012)

This is either a troll post or your friend is lying. Providone is an iodine use primarily as a broad-spectrum bactericide. Go ahead and drink some and see what happens. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Povidone-iodine

Yes it says "Povidone" but enter "Providone" into google and this is what you get.


----------



## amarone91 (Feb 13, 2012)

So u know of any tablet tat can protect from side effect ?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 13, 2012)

What side effect are you talking about? Losing mass? 

Simple...EAT!

Supplement with creatine, vitamins and minerals, keep busting ass in the gym, get plenty of rest and focus on proper nutrition. 

/thread & discussion.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 13, 2012)

This dude is juicing and wanted to poison himself with his pct... Wonder what cycle he ran...


----------



## Tuco (Feb 13, 2012)

Nah, this has to be a gimmick acct


----------



## egmuscle (Feb 13, 2012)

im using SD 5mg a day , 2.5 mg twice aday , its working pretty good for me.. 1 week on 1 week off should i be worried about shut ?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 13, 2012)

egmuscle said:


> im using SD 5mg a day , 2.5 mg twice aday , its working pretty good for me.. 1 week on 1 week off should i be worried about shut ?


----------



## amarone91 (Feb 13, 2012)

Prevent side effect like liver or all other problem from steroid...
So looking for any supplement tat can take while i using steroids.
Thank


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 13, 2012)

amarone91 said:


> Prevent side effect like liver or all other problem from steroid...
> So looking for any supplement tat can take while i using steroids.
> Thank



You should have been taking something while "ON" including supplements for - 

B/P
Cholesterol
Liver
Prostate


----------



## egmuscle (Feb 13, 2012)

lol so just hair pulling is the answer ? lol


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 13, 2012)

egmuscle said:


> lol so just hair pulling is the answer ? lol



Do some research on the compound you are taking. It's a hormone so you will get shut down...


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 13, 2012)

amarone91 said:


> Prevent side effect like liver or all other problem from steroid...
> So looking for any supplement tat can take while i using steroids.
> Thank



You are supposed to do your homework before attempting AAS use to PREVENT problems. Once the damage is done you're screwed.
Get off the juice now and do some research.


----------



## amarone91 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes i have done my research. i jus looking if there any tablets or supplement that you all know tat can share.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 13, 2012)

Dude, T-H-A-T not T-A-T


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## amarone91 (Feb 13, 2012)

ohhh sorry its a short form i use.


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 13, 2012)

djlance said:


> What side effect are you talking about? Losing mass?
> 
> Simple...EAT!
> 
> ...



this ^^^^

pct clomid or nolva


----------



## njc (Feb 14, 2012)

Youre supposed to take supplements to prevent sides while you are taking steroids....not after......

Wow, incredible


----------

